# 17 Cruze wheels and tires



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

All cruze wheels and tires will fit. First gen or second


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> All cruze wheels and tires will fit. First gen or second


Didn't the diesels have a bigger bolt pattern?


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Correct. Diesel is a larger pattern. Forgot about the coal rollers


----------



## riskinron9 (Aug 7, 2018)

Will a 225/50/17 fit on my 2017 with 225/45/17? I found a set of wheels and winter tires off of a 2014.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I would think those would fit. There is a member on here with 245/40R18 and they fit fine. The 225/50 would be 2/10" taller


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> Correct. Diesel is a larger pattern. Forgot about the coal rollers


Only first-gen though. Second-gen diesels have the same 5x105 as the gas Cruzes.


----------



## riskinron9 (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm putting I got 4 steeles off a 2014 with 215/60/16 on them hope they fit !!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's[/h]


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I would find a set of steelies from a first gen, 15". Narrow tires are better in snow, so they are cheaper, and would work better.


----------

